# Hey from IL :)



## rachel89 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey everyone! I'm "new" here (made an account in February, but for some reason never actually looked around the site until now). I found out about Specktra from MakeupAlley, and look forward to chatting with everyone on the boards!


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 7, 2010)

to the forum! hope to see you post more soon!


----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome to the site! Hope to see you around!


----------



## Dawn (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome from the far south suburbs of Chicago!


----------



## n_c (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## Susanne (Jul 7, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## nunu (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## Camnagem (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi!  Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Becksabec (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## Purple (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## Hypathya (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stay around!!


----------

